# Зависание при установке sys-libs/talloc-2.0.7

## a-b-c

День добрый!

При попытке установки sys-libs/talloc-2.0.7 получил зависание в секции конфигурирования на команде "Check for -MD".

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Emerging (5 of 393) sys-libs/talloc-2.0.7
> 
>  * talloc-2.0.7.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                   [ ok ]
> ...

 

При повторной попытке всё компилится (на этой проверке выдает yes и идет дальше).

Что там вообще происходит? В чем может быть подвох?

----------

